# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  La vegetación renace en los suelos descontaminados

## termopar

> Un experimento que ya dura 159 años
> *La vegetación renace en los suelos descontaminados*
> 
> Un equipo internacional de científicos revela nuevos datos del proyecto Park Grass Experiment, que estudia la biodiversidad de los pastizales desde 1856. Según el estudio, al eliminar el exceso de nitrógeno del suelo acumulado por la contaminación atmosférica, las especies de estos ecosistemas han hecho resurgir los niveles ambientales de los años 70 y 80.  
> 
> 
> Vista aérea del terreno donde se realiza el Park Grass Experiment, en el Rothamsted Research (Reino Unido). / Rothamsted Research
> 
> El Park Grass Experiment es el proyecto científico de investigación de pastizales más antiguo del mundo y lleva en activo desde 1856. Se realiza en el Rothamsted Research (Reino Unido) y consiste en el estudio de varias parcelas de terreno a las que se les han aplicado diferentes fertilizantes. El análisis de los datos proporcionados por el centro ha permitido a un equipo de científicos observar la evolución de estos pastizales según la presencia de nitrógeno en el suelo. 
> ...


referencia: http://www.agenciasinc.es/Noticias/L...ontent=Ciencia
referencia original: http://www.nature.com/nature/journal...ture16444.html

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015)

----------

